# Network Cable Unplugged or Broken



## Fahn

I've posted recently about connection issues with my ASUS q500a with Windows 8. Now I'm posting another... I swear this thing is a lemon.

Anyway, lately, every time I open the laptop, or restart it, when I try to open a browser or anything else that requires a connection, my WiFi icon at the bottom shows a red X over it. When I diagnose it, it says that it detected "A network cable is not plugged in properly or may be broken", as well as saying "Problem with the wireless adapter or access point", which it says it fixes, and then my internet works. This is getting frustrating.

I want a real solution, not the "unplug your router for 30 minutes" trick, because I've tried that and shutting down my laptop/removing the battery/etc. and it doesn't work.

This didn't start happening until a few days ago when I plugged in an ethernet cable to my laptop to see if there was an issue with my wireless card.

Can somebody help me?


----------



## OldGrayGary

An easy way to tell if it is your computer's fault or your network equipment/configuration is to try connecting to other networks. Try connecting at a library, a Starbucks, and at friend's houses. 

If your computer connects fine at all those locations, you'll want to troubleshoot your home network equipment. 

When routers go bad, they can really drive you crazy. If the router seems to be the problem, and you haven't yet just taken it back all the way to factory presets, try that. Of course, that means you'll have to set it up all over again - but it might work. Also - routers sometimes can have a firmware update that fixes otherwise mystifying behavior.
_______________

If, on the other hand, you computer doesn't connect well anywhere: try using System Restore to go back to the settings that worked until just recently (when you plugged in the ethernet cable). [Note: unfortunately, System Restore is not available if your computer is running Windows RT]. 
From a Windows 8 *Start Screen*, type *Recovery*, then click *Settings*, then select *Recovery*, and then select *Open System Restore*. Select a restore point from before the unwanted trouble with connections.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

